# WHAT LANDMARK IDENTIFIES YOUR CITY?



## PanaManiac (Mar 26, 2005)

What structural, natural or other landmark(s) identify(ies) your city? For example, the Eifill tower identifies Paris; Golden Gate bridge, San Francisco; Gondolas and/in the canals, Venice; Space Needle, Seattle, etc.


----------



## Siopao (Jun 22, 2005)

CN TOWER

















and of course...our one and only...


----------



## EdZed (Mar 29, 2005)

Calgary - Calgary Tower, Olympic Ski Jump Towers


----------



## ncik (Nov 12, 2004)

Sydney;
the Opera House, the Harbour Bridge, and the Harbour itself.
And also Sydney Tower


----------



## Harkeb (Oct 12, 2004)

Table Mountain- Cape Town!


----------



## djm19 (Jan 3, 2005)

LA...probably the hollywood sign? It wasnt even meant to do anything but sell realestate.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

*London*

*Big Ben/Houses of Parliament*












*The London Eye*












*Tower Bridge*












*Buckingham Palace*












*St. Pauls Cathedral*












*Nelsons Column/Trafalgur Square*












*Tower of London*












*Millenium Dome*












*Wembley Stadium*












*Wimbledon*












*Harrods*












*Swiss Re*












*Picadilly Circus*












*Downing Street*












*Hyde Park*













*Transport Symbols*

*The Underground*












*Black Cabs*












*Red Double Deckers*


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Hamburg: church St. Michaelis (nickname "Michel")


----------



## Imperfect Ending (Apr 7, 2003)




----------



## Madman (Dec 29, 2003)

Well the closest major city to me is London and well wjfox went a bid mad ther  so i'll choose my nearest city Winchester (capital of England like 1000 years ago). Its most famous landmark is King alfred and his statue (the cathedral and castle are pretty popular too )


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

for the 3rd time...

munich - oktoberfest, allianz arena, olympiastadion, biergarten, beer, frauenkirche, everything. it is just unique.

dubai- BAA, the palms, Burj Dubai. the construction boom..


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

For Cardiff (UK) its the City hall








Castle and stadium



















and just recently the Millenium Centre


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

Hong Kong has thousands of skyscrapers but these are the city's most important









Bank Of China - The most notable skyscraper in HK and HSBC Building









Jardine House


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2004)

*Grenoble*

The "bulles" (bubbles):









The 3 towers:









The mountains:


----------



## Josh (May 30, 2004)

For Brussels it's the Atomium










and of course the Grand'Place


----------



## Jakob (Feb 28, 2004)

The Clock Tower, Izmir's landmark:


----------



## elliott (Sep 23, 2002)

Gateshead/Newcastle

Tyne Bridge









Sage









Angel of the North









Gateshead Millenium Bridge


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

Chicago-
Sears Tower









Mumbai-
Gateway of India


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

MILANO:

-Duomo


----------



## smussuw (Feb 1, 2004)

For Dubai its Burj Al Arab for sure.


----------



## JDRS (Feb 8, 2004)

WJFox posted my list. I still think the London Eye is very well recognised worldwide.


----------



## hngcm (Sep 17, 2002)

samsonyuen said:


> London's sure got more than its share (maybe more than any other city?) I don't know that the London Eye is that distinctive. So many cities are building them now.


Paris.


----------



## DrJekyll (Sep 23, 2004)

The landmark that identifies Oviedo (Spain) is the cathedral, gothic style


----------

